# Rhom?



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

just got this new guy his eyes have a orange to it. this is all the same guy








^using my phone when he was at the lfs
















using camera when he was at home acclimating


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What was it labeled as ? looks like a rhom to me


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

label black piranha


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How big is it?
The belly scutes look uniform to me so my guess is Rhom


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

its roughly 4ins and is starting to get red eyes


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice, it looks awesome !


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

Yes that looks like a Rhom to me. Great healthy looking fish you got


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> its roughly 4ins and is starting to get red eyes


How much did it cost? and where did u get it?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes Rhom. Gold Diamond awesome pick up.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

after reading all these id im scared that mine might be a comp or a sanchezi


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Nice Diamond


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> after reading all these id im scared that mine might be a comp or a sanchezi


I doubt it, it looks like it has the rhomboid shape to it, sanchezi would have more red on it, a compressus snout is usually longer, looks like a rhom to me


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a Rhom..a very nice one at that


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

My vote goes to Rhom. Nice looking specimen as well. Nice score with the red eyes.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> Yes Rhom. Gold Diamond awesome pick up.


+1 looks alot like a Rhom I had, good pick up


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice pick up!!!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Serrasalmus Rhombeus


----------

